# My Men



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

WNT Cracka. The pervy old man. He's so pretty though.









"Me sees purty black girl"









Ear set<3










WNT Blister Pack


















He loves ear rubs


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooh, they're lovely :love1 Wow, Cracka has a super tail set and looks like a nice fat tail to go with it! 

Now i'm going to make myself look really stupid(yet again) -I don't know if it's just the angle the photo is taken from but to me Cracka doesn't have very obvious male genitalia , what I mean is all the Male mice I seen before have had very well developed Testicles, even the boys in my recent Litter were obviously boys. Please don't be offended, i'm not trying to emasculate your beautiful boy and he is beautiful  I was just wondering if it is because of his tail set or is it that not all male mice "show" as obviously?


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Why would I be offended by such a thing :lol: I think it is both him being a southern gentleman by 'sucking up' his bits when I hold him and his nice fat tail set to hide any obvious bulge.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of my male mice draw them in more than others. Just like with people, it's a method of temperature control. The body needs to keep its sperm at a certain temperature, and raising or lowering the testes depending upon the outside ambient temperature is one way to do that.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Guys  Not only handsome but a gentleman too!!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I love them!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bryana said:


> WNT Cracka. The pervy old man. He's so pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, all the credit for these boys goes to Jenny!


----------

